# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  महान संतों और व्यक्तियों की उक्तियाँ एवं अनमोल वचन

## shriram

महान संतों और व्यक्तियों की उक्तियाँ एवं अनमोल वचन 
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2012/09/blog-post.html

 महान संतों और व्यक्तियों की उक्तियाँ एवं अनमोल वचन



1-  अगर किसी को कुछ देना है तो उसे अच्छा वक्त दो। क्योंकि आप हर चीज़ वापिस ले सकते हो,  मगर किसी को दिया हुआ अच्छा वक्त वापिस नही ले सकते। 


 2-   जिन्दगी में कभी समझौता करना पड़े तो कभी हिचकिचाहट मत रखो, झुकता वही है जिसमें जान होती है, अकड़ ही तो मुर्दे की पहचान होती है। 


 ३-  जब छोटे थे तब बड़े होने की बड़ी चाहत थी,  पर अब पता चला कि: अधूरे एहसास और टूटे सपनों से, अधूरे होमवर्क और टूटे खिलौने अच्छे थे।


 4-  जब लोग किसी को पसंद करते हैं, तो उसकी बुराईयाँ भूल जाते हैं, और जब किसी से नफरत करते हैं, तो उसकी अच्छाईयां भूल जाते हैं।


 5-  इंसान की फितरत को समझते हैं सिर्फ परिंदे..जितना भी मोहब्बत से बुलाओ, मगर पास नहीं आते।


 6-   इंसान जब तरक्की की चरम सीमा पर होता है, तो लोगों को भूल जाता है और जब बरबादी की चरम सीमा तक आता है, तब तक लोग उसे भूल जाते हैं। 


 7-   हर किसी को अपने ज्ञान का तो अभिमान होता है, मगर अपने अभिमान का ज्ञान नही होता। 


 ८-   ज़रा सी देर में, दिल में उतरने वाले लोग; ज़रा सी देर में, दिल से उतर भी जाते हैं। 


 9-  अगर दूसरों को दु:खी देखकर, तुम्हें भी दुःख होता है, तो समझ लो, की भगवान ने तुम्हें इंसान बनाकर कोई गलती नही की है।

----------


## shriram

महान संतों और व्यक्तियों की उक्तियाँ एवं अनमोल वचन 



10-गर्मी में लड़के ने जब पसीना गर्लफ्रेंड के दुपट्टे से पोंछा, तो वह बोली दुपट्टा गंदा न करोऔर जब लड़के ने माँ के आँचल से पोंछा, तो माँ बोली ये गंदा है साफ़ देती हूँ।


11-इंसान को बादाम खाने से नही, जिन्दगी में ठोकर खाने से अक्ल आती है।


12-यूँ ही रखते रहे बचपन से दिल साफ़ हम अपना, पता नहीं था की कीमत तो चेहरों की होती है।


13-दुनिया में सिर्फ दिल ही है जो बिना आराम किये काम करता है, इसलिए उसे खुश रखो चाहे वो अपना हो या अपनों का।


१4 -इंसान को इंसान धोखा नहीं देता बल्कि वो उमीदें धोखा देती हैं जो वो दूसरों से रखता है।


15-अगर आप अपनी जिम्मेदारी खुद ले लेते हैं तो आप में अपने सपने सच करने की चाहत अपने आप विकसित हो जाएगी।


१६-सच वह दौलत है जिसे पहले खर्च करो और ज़िंदगी भर आनंद करो, झूठ वह क़र्ज़ है जिससे क्षणिक सुख पाओ और ज़िंदगी भर चुकाते रहो।

----------


## shriram

महान संतों और व्यक्तियों की उक्तियाँ एवं अनमोल वचन 



17-किसी की दृष्टि खराब हो जाये तो उसका उपचार संभव है, किन्तु अगर दृष्टिकोण ही खराब हो जाये तो उसका उपचार संभव नही।


१8-यदि आप गुस्से के एक क्षण में धैर्य रखते हैं तो आप दुःख के सौ दिन से बच सकते हैं।


19 ज़िंदगी में जो हम चाहते हैं वो आसानी से नहीं मिलता, लेकिन ज़िंदगी का यह भी एक सच है कि जो हम चाहते वो आसान नहीं होता।  


20 -इत्र से कपड़ों को महकाना बड़ी बात नहीं, मज़ा तो तब है जब मेरे किरदार से खुशबु आये। 


21-अपनी कीमत उतनी रखिये जो अदा हो सके अगर अनमोल हो गए तो तनहा हो जाओगे।


22-लोग प्यार करने के लिए होते हैं और चीज़ें इस्तेमाल करने के लिए, लेकिन असल में हम चीज़ों से प्यार कर रहे हैं का इस्तेमाल!

----------

